# "Flagpoling of vents"



## righter101 (Dec 10, 2013)

This is found in the UPC Ch9 for venting.  It states that "flagpoling of vents is prohibited".

I am looking for some inspector/plumber feedback as to what this means.

I believe that it means that the vent can not extend further above the roof or eave line than the vertical length below.  Example, I have a vertical vent stack 8 feet, my above the roofline extension would need to be less than that.

An inspector I work with believes it means that you can not penetrate the vent out the wall then go up and around the eaves.

I am racking my brain to find the reference or definition of this condition and am 100% sure I have seen it somewhere, just can not locate it.

What is flagpoling? Source or reference to support?

Basically, if someone takes the vent through the wall below the top plate, elbows it up and around the eave, extending 2 feet past the roof line, is this allowed?

Thanks.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 10, 2013)

Found this from Alleghany County, PA via Google;

*§ 860-148**Vent terminals.*

C. Flag poling prohibited. Vent terminals shall not be used for the purpose of flag poling, TV aerials or similar purposes.



Reads as though the vent shall not be used as support of any other items

First time I've heard of it though

mj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2013)

IRC

P3103.4 Prohibited use.

Vent terminals shall not be used as a flag pole or to support flag poles, TV aerials, or similar items, except when the piping has been anchored in an approved manner.

IPC

904.4 Prohibited use.

Vent terminals shall not be used as a flag pole or to support flag poles, television aerials or similar items, except when the piping has been anchored in an approved manner.


----------

